# Tan Tan moroccan restaurant Bristol



## Thora (Jul 25, 2011)

I almost made the mistake of buying a Groupon voucher for this place 

Some of the most amazing reviews I have ever read on the Bristol Bites blog


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 25, 2011)

tbf the paella sounds good.  New places are always hit and miss to start with.


----------



## Thora (Jul 25, 2011)

That sounds like a bit more than hit and miss though!

Did you read the more recent reviews underneath?


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Voley (Jul 25, 2011)

> The best thing we had was the chicken koftas however the owner made the mistake of coming out of the kitchen and serving them still clutching the ASDA extra-special chicken koftas wrapper.



I hope that's true.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 25, 2011)

At least they were 'extra special'


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 25, 2011)

Thora said:


> That sounds like a bit more than hit and miss though!
> 
> Did you read the more recent reviews underneath?


 
Ah, I hadn't! Oh dear, I saw Mark Taylor's review in the EP and it wasn't as harsh. I'm guessing the chef/owner isn't Moroccan? I'll stick to St Marks Road for now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2011)

Em from Bristol Bites blog has now offended the bloke running Fratelli's (ex-Bottelino's on Bond Street) with what seems a most mild-mannered review of a not-great meal on Bristol24-7...



> *Her:*
> 
> I think my meal at Fratelli’s was without a doubt the most bizarre – and, sadly, the least enjoyable – of all of the meals I’ve had from deals site vouchers so far...
> 
> ...





> *Him:*
> 
> I don't think I've ever experienced such an insincere couple dining at my establishment. I don't want to sound bitter, but you leave me no choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## BristolBites (Aug 2, 2011)

It's been an interesting few weeks on the blog! :-/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2011)

It's a tough job, but somebody's gotta eat them pies 

I don't know why Pino has got his knickers in such a twist, we can see the pictures back up the words!

And you didn't even mention the dirty carpets, so he's got off lightly


----------



## BristolBites (Aug 2, 2011)

Think what surprised me the most is that he said nothing on the night - he could see that I'd left most of my main course and didn't ask why! And that's one of the reasons why I take photos...

His reaction's not really the best way to go about it, though - don't think he's doing himself any favours! 

Back to Tan Tan - have you seen that they're recruiting for a new Head Chef...?

http://www.gumtree.com/p/jobs/head-...an-restaurant-in-bristol-needed-asap/85115267


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 2, 2011)

Thora said:


> Some of the most amazing reviews I have ever read on the Bristol Bites blog


 
I stopped reading after the pregnant prawns!!


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 3, 2011)

For years I've been seeing this dish splattered around the Centre & Park St on a Sunday morning without realising it's proper name. I always described it as 'pavement pizza'


----------



## Yetman (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks more like pregnant squid mung


----------



## Geri (Aug 4, 2011)

Fratellis is great, I go there quite often. Their pizzas are lush.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 9, 2011)

I went to Fratellis when it was Bottellinos. It was about the worst meal out I'd ever eaten. Obviously that was some time back.


----------



## Geri (Aug 9, 2011)

I wouldn't have anything other than pizza. I had some pasta once when it was Bottellinos and it tasted just like a tin of tomato soup had been poured over it.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 10, 2011)

The pasta in bottellinos is ok when you consider it only costs a fiver.


----------



## Geri (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah but a tin of tomato soup and 3oz pasta costs about 80p.


----------



## Thora (Aug 10, 2011)

So Fratellis is great but Bottelinos is shit Geri?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2011)

LOOK OUT IT'S A TRAP!!!

Mind like a razor thora - well done.


----------



## newme (Aug 10, 2011)

Geri said:


> Yeah but a tin of tomato soup and 3oz pasta costs about 80p.



Not even that!


----------



## Geri (Aug 10, 2011)

Thora said:


> So Fratellis is great but Bottelinos is shit Geri?



No, they both do good pizzas. Just don't think it is worth paying for pasta in many Italian restaurants when it's something you can do easily at home. I don't mind paying for pizza because I can't make them myself.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 12, 2011)

The one in bath (and nailsea for that matter) is honestly better for pasta than a tin of soup + pasta


----------



## lovely louise (Aug 17, 2011)

NVP said:


> I hope that's true.



i recently went to the tantan moroccan reataurant and we could see the chef rolling the LAMB between his hands into meetballs through the kitchen portholes so i dont know what nvp is on about lol


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2011)

lovely louise said:


> i recently went to the tantan moroccan reataurant and we could see the chef rolling the LAMB between his hands into meetballs through the kitchen portholes so i dont know what nvp is on about lol


I was quoting someone else from the blog in the OP lol.


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 17, 2011)

lovely louise said:


> i recently went to the tantan moroccan reataurant and we could see the chef rolling the LAMB between his hands into meetballs through the kitchen portholes so i dont know what nvp is on about lol



Are you the restauranteur posting on here too now lol?


----------



## Geri (Aug 23, 2011)

Some work colleagues went to Fratellis today and came back very unimpressed. The food was fine but the service was terrible - it took 20 mins to bring their drinks to the table and that was after they asked for them, despite them being the only people in there!


----------



## BristolBites (Aug 24, 2011)

Went back to TanTan, on the request of the owners...now re-reviewed. Still some problems but food and service much better!

http://bristolbites.wordpress.com/2011/08/22/tantan-moroccan-restaurant-re-review/


----------

